

Eric Schmidt: Blackberry User - martingordon
http://crackberry.com/caught-black-handed-google-chairman-eric-schmidt-photographed-while-taking-photo-his-blackberry-agai

======
pedalpete
I think it is a good thing to use competitors products, it lets you know what
they are doing well, and where you can improve/compete.

I highly doubt a blackberry is his only phone, I suspect he's got an iPhone, a
WP7, maybe even a WebOS phone hanging around.

------
orblivion
Isn't it an amazing interesting coincidence that everybody's personal
preference for phone almost always happens to be the same one they get paid to
work on?

Seriously, just because you work on something, doesn't mean you have to
pretend you're the target market.

~~~
libria
There is some value in dogfooding. Perhaps he might be better able to envision
and guide the Android teams if he were using one every day. What Android is
doing right/wrong may be easier to tell when he has one rather than sifting
through customer feedback.

Besides all this are the PR/consumer confidence aspects of this, which I think
a company is responsible for managing. To some degree, your success in
business depends on what the public perceives of you.

------
technoslut
It's not much of a surprise. Schmidt has been on record before saying he
enjoys his Blackberry and has a preference for a physical keyboard.

------
yhlasx
Maybe because he does not need to play angry birds while waiting in line
somewhere, whatever.

If anyone is to make any conclusion from this about android, well, i have
nothing good to say.

------
damilare
This could have been pre-android days

~~~
cleverjake
it was taken this week.

